# Too nervous to apply for jobs



## The Sorrow

Even online I always get anxiety and discomfort applying for jobs and so I procrastinate too much and don't get a big number of attempts. I sometimes do apply but it's like once a week or so.
Does anybody feel the same and how do you handle it?


----------



## Skeletra

Been there. You need to push yourself through that.
After you've written "enough" applications it's all going to be like a routine. You'll feel dead inside, but at least you'll get it done. Maybe have a few standard applications that you just modify to fit. Nobody is going to notice anyway.


----------



## Kevin001

You can go at your own pace as far as applying. Once a week is better than not applying at all.


----------



## scarpia

I wonder if there is some service that will apply for you. But they would never be able to do the interviews for you though. That would be cool though - get someone to wear a mask to impersonate you and do great on interviews!


----------



## RaggedyAnn

*I know how you feel!*



The Sorrow said:


> Even online I always get anxiety and discomfort applying for jobs and so I procrastinate too much and don't get a big number of attempts. I sometimes do apply but it's like once a week or so.
> Does anybody feel the same and how do you handle it?


I'll open a million tabs with the intentions of applying to jobs and then they just sit there making me nauseous until I open a new window and forget they're even there. Years later I'm still unemployed....


----------



## Bonfiya

So am I. I'm fine with working and would love to but I'm too scared of actually handing resumes in and doing interviews. T_T


----------



## unpossible

I feel the same way!!
holy ****, sometimes job postings and online applications are intimidating.

Any tips?


----------



## The Sorrow

Thank you people. I must try to just go though with it.



Bonfiya said:


> So am I. I'm fine with working and would love to but I'm too scared of actually handing resumes in and doing interviews. T_T


Yes absolutely me too. Working is fine but to "approach" companies and begging for a job is just humiliating and horrible.


----------



## HellCell

The Sorrow said:


> Thank you people. I must try to just go though with it.
> 
> Yes absolutely me too. Working is fine but to "approach" companies and begging for a job is just humiliating and horrible.


As someone who's worked a part time job and two full time jobs. I will validate your sentiment by agreeing that the search for a job is worse than working one.

It's part of the motivation why I try to continually work where I'm at and never quit until something new comes along.


----------



## Andre

Why do you want a job?


----------



## HannahG

I can relate. I get anxiety attacks sometimes just looking over all the jobs. I always think about how many people are looking for work too and how I have to somehow seem more desirable. Since I have no confidence it makes my anxiety worse and I just think about how I'll never get a better job.

Dealing with it? Denial & avoidance. I'll tell myself 'it's not so bad' and just pretend for a bit that I can stay at my crap job a little bit longer. Or I'll just avoid looking at the jobs online. I tell myself there isn't anything good there and it's a waste of time (which it is for my city). 

But I also look for certain types of jobs. Ones that I could live with doing even if they suck or don't pay much. I always look for data entry jobs and apply to those (if they're full time) because I liked my old data entry job. It would be a big decrease in pay but I could deal with it. I didn't get hired in those because apparently I have too much experience and am overqualified. But I still look for them anyways. It makes me feel productive.


----------



## komorikun

It does make me very nervous. Even reading the ads can be nerve wracking. You get used to it after a while. I was looking for a certain type of job, so I used the same resume for all my applications and only edited my cover letter slightly. What I really hated is when they called me to say they wanted to have an interview. I was applying to tons of jobs, so I had no idea which job it was. Much better when they email. My thinking was that even if I screwed up the interview at least I got some experience with the whole interviewing process and would be less nervous at the next interview. You can kind of guess what questions they will ask you, so just have your answers ready. Maybe ad lib a little bit to make it sound less planned out.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77

Job applications make me uncomfortable no matter how many times I apply for jobs. I get anxiety as soon as I see the website of the company. Its not so bad if its Craigslist or a city job. I only get nervous when I see a website where everyone is smiling and wearing uniforms. It creeps me out, its like a cult or something. I start feeling trapped immediately lol. And it's not because I'm lazy I made myself finish college and majored in a STEM field. I also worked in high school.For me it has something to do with the concept/ culture of companies and corporate. It feels sophicating and like I have to fit in. Its feels so conformist and I have always been anticonformist since middle school when II never wanted to cheer atassemblies and was a loner. Companies seem to make it very apparent they don't like people like that and that "we only like extroverts" energy is super easy to pick up on. It makes me want to shrivell up and run away.


----------



## Mattsy94

I used to feel anxious about applying for jobs, but today I applied for like 10 and don't even feel anything about it. At this point I just don't care anymore. I barely even remember what I applied for. I don't even read half the **** in the advertisements because I really don't care. I just want to get a job and make some sort of change in my life.


----------



## chaosherz

Weirdly enough, when I was unemployed and probably applied for 120 jobs before I got something, I didn't find it that bad. But that was because I always applied online, never once walked into a place and asked for an application or handed in my resume. So it was quite low risk and easy. Plus most of the jobs were very easy, minimum wage customer service type things which would attract a thousand applicants, so it was like I knew I wouldn't get it so there was no pressure.

Interviews are a little nerve-wracking but weirdly enough for someone with SA, I don't mind interviews. It is the job itself I hate. But yeah jobsearching for two years was so demoralising and depressing. As much as I hate my current job, having to get up and go be round people all day, I guess it does beat sitting at home all day wasting away my youth and wallowing in self pity.


----------



## yes

Applying for jobs is absolute hell. I have a job now, but it more stressful than doing my job, and others I've talked to all agree.


Do you know any temp agencies? If so, spruce up your resume (make it look all neat and such) and then register with every single one in your state. I call them every single week and remind them of who I am, where I live, that I am still looking for work, and my phone number. Keep yourself in their mind, they will get back to you if something comes up.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

yes said:


> Applying for jobs is absolute hell. I have a job now, but it more stressful than doing my job, and others I've talked to all agree.
> 
> Do you know any temp agencies? If so, spruce up your resume (make it look all neat and such) and then register with every single one in your state. I call them every single week and remind them of who I am, where I live, that I am still looking for work, and my phone number. Keep yourself in their mind, they will get back to you if something comes up.


I'm too SA to call a job agency...even if they signed me up


----------



## Shinobi1001

The Sorrow said:


> Even online I always get anxiety and discomfort applying for jobs and so I procrastinate too much and don't get a big number of attempts. I sometimes do apply but it's like once a week or so.
> Does anybody feel the same and how do you handle it?


I was scared sh**less when I applied last year for a job and the interview almost made me faint...but I pulled through and still have a decent job. The problem is though, I'm not getting the training after being there for a while and it's been frustrating my coworkers.


----------



## pocketbird

Been there, always procrastinated on applying online and never once stepped in a store to ask if they were hiring. I had to ask my mom to help and she asked her boss and that's how I got mine. Do you have a friend or relative who can come with you and try applying for jobs? I used to be alone a lot until my cousin started living with us - doing things with him is so much easier than doing it by myself.


----------



## 2Milk

Whenever I apply, I spend half an hour filling out the application and then it asks for "experience" and I have nothing to write down and can't move forward on the application.


----------



## shwoop

Things I hate about the job application process:
-Seeing "Strong communication skills required" in every single job posting
-Not being able to apply for graduate jobs at big companies because they all require you to go through assessment centre testing
-Feeling anxious every time I give my phone number out because I don't know how I'll hold up if/when they actually call me
-The thought of going to an interview and having someone scrutinise you scares the hell out of me. How on earth are am I meant to fake confidence when I'm an insecure, emotionally vulnerable, socially anxious loser?


----------



## komorikun

shwoop said:


> Things I hate about the job application process:
> -Seeing "Strong communication skills required" in every single job posting
> -Not being able to apply for graduate jobs at big companies because they all require you to go through assessment centre testing
> -Feeling anxious every time I give my phone number out because I don't know how I'll hold up if/when they actually call me
> *-The thought of going to an interview and having someone scrutinise you scares the hell out of me. *How on earth are am I meant to fake confidence when I'm an insecure, emotionally vulnerable, socially anxious loser?


They ask questions but generally don't say anything critical. They just might hurry up the interview if they think you are not what they want.


----------



## TheGuardian

What's intimidating about it for you? For me i get too nervous to apply because in my head i'm going, "if i apply then they might call me tomorrow/i'm totally unprepared!" I'm constantly bugged too get a job but i'm so damn nervous i can't ever finish an app. I'm having to type out the interview questions in word to prepare myself before they even call me but i can barely answer the questions even with all this time. How will i ever answer them in person right away. Ughh i wish we could skip the interview.


----------



## TheGuardian

shwoop said:


> Things I hate about the job application process:
> *-Seeing "Strong communication skills required" in every single job posting*
> -Not being able to apply for graduate jobs at big companies because they all require you to go through assessment centre testing
> *-Feeling anxious every time I give my phone number out because I don't know how I'll hold up if/when they actually call me
> -The thought of going to an interview and having someone scrutinise you scares the hell out of me. How on earth are am I meant to fake confidence when I'm an insecure, emotionally vulnerable, socially anxious loser?*


Totally agree with you there.

How to fake confidence when i have no confidence? Seriously lol


----------



## boas

JD91 said:


> Job applications make me uncomfortable no matter how many times I apply for jobs. I get anxiety as soon as I see the website of the company. Its not so bad if its Craigslist or a city job.* I only get nervous when I see a website where everyone is smiling and wearing uniforms.* It creeps me out, its like a cult or something. I start feeling trapped immediately lol. And it's not because I'm lazy I made myself finish college and majored in a STEM field. I also worked in high school.For me it has something to do with the concept/ culture of companies and corporate. It feels sophicating and like I have to fit in. Its feels so conformist and I have always been anticonformist since middle school when II never wanted to cheer atassemblies and was a loner. Companies seem to make it very apparent they don't like people like that and that "we only like extroverts" energy is super easy to pick up on. It makes me want to shrivell up and run away.


lol, I find that very offputting as well. I applied for a job and then found myself on the company's Facebook page looking at pictures of them all celebrating their latest sale with champagne and pizza, and I immediately hated the idea of working there.


----------



## BlueDay

I panic at the very thought of even LOOKING at a job listing!


----------



## The Sorrow

TheGuardian said:


> What's intimidating about it for you? For me i get too nervous to apply because in my head i'm going, "if i apply then they might call me tomorrow/i'm totally unprepared!" I'm constantly bugged too get a job but i'm so damn nervous i can't ever finish an app. I'm having to type out the interview questions in word to prepare myself before they even call me but i can barely answer the questions even with all this time. How will i ever answer them in person right away. Ughh i wish we could skip the interview.


For me it is that there are alway 10 more qualified persons applying for the same job and I don't see how I could complete against such people. If being qualified is enough I might have a chance but no way will I triumph against 10 people who have experience and so one. So I lost before trying and only do it because society forces me to try the impossible.


----------



## Watching

Don't worry, jobs can't hurt you until you have them. So try.


----------



## apx24

Job agencies made it so much easier for me. They would find roles for you to apply to. I'd highly recommend using one. You will have to go to the agency for an interview but there is very little pressure compared to a job interview. 

I hate applications as well. I feel as it I have no idea what I'm doing and it scares me still.


----------



## SillySuzan

No I get nervous actually being in there for all those hours counting the hours until I get to leave that hell


----------



## odetoanoddity

I know this all too well. And when I *have* applied for jobs, I turn off my phone or don't check my email for a long time :/

Currently I have two job opportunities I could go for. One being a PR Manager role at the organisation I volunteer at and the other is a Digital Content Writer position that I only managed to know about through a connection. She's already told the CEO about me :/

I still have some time to decide, but still quite intimidated to go for it. Of late, I've been thinking of getting out of the Media field entirely (I did my Major at Uni in Media, and have expressed my interest in working in Publishing), but now, I don't know. I'm more interested now in working for NGO's like Amnesty International and stuff like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Evedytime I read the qualifications or job duties. I always feel I'm not good enough. That kind of prevents me from applying jobs.


----------



## Brina Miko

I think applying online is easy... done it too much times to feel anything when doing them anymore. The only thing that gets me is going in person inside the place where I applied, and talking to them. I did this at my current job. 

Wore jeans and a dress shirt, and asked for an application. Filled it out, then gave it back in the same day. About an hour later, the manager called, and said he was wondering if I could interview the next day. It took me like 15-20 minutes to get my nerves together before calling back and we set it up... the interview was nervewracking, but I guess I countered it by attempting to use humor.

One of the questions he asked me was if I wasn't doing a good job, what would motivate me to do better? I didn't know what to say at first, and randomly said to give me a promotion. To my surprise he laughed and said he couldn't do that. Then he said what most people answered, but I can't remember what exactly... all I remember is that it was one of those bull**** answers people say (which he kind of mocked) when they get asked the 'what is your weakness' question, and they say something that's actually a strength or whatever. 

And he did ask me the weakness and strength question. For weakness I said I have a soft voice, and that I need to project it more. Never would have thought of it if a customer didn't just so happen to talk (or yell...) loudly for something right after he asked the question. I'm happy it happened cause it bought me a few more seconds to think since we both turned to look at the lady. After I answered, he said he was about to call me out on it, lol.

I work at a pizza place, and when I did the interview I already had a food handlers card (try to get one if you can, but they cost $15 to get), which helped. Showed it to the guy, and I think it helped him make his decision. When everything was over, he had me sign papers and sent me to pizza training camp. My mom told me that if you already have a food handlers card, your instantly above the other applicants who don't have one. 

But getting the job surprised me. I really didn't think I'd ever get it, so I didn't really care as I filled out the application... when it asked 'why do you want to work here?' I only put 'because I like pizza', haha. I pointed it out during the interview, wondering why he'd give me a chance after seeing that, and it turned out he didn't see it until I mentioned it. Made him kinda laugh xD

When you get interviews, try to ask questions about the job, or about the person interviewing you themselves. Make it look like you care... 'what was the craziest thing that happened while working here? Does everyone get along just fine?' Hell, at some point we started talking about martial arts because we both took it (I think he asked me what my hobbies were). I joked that if anyone went crazy over pizza, I could take care of it. As stupid as it sounds, I use this line just to see how people react. Some do nothing, some laugh... some tell me I can't hurt the customers... and I don't get the job ._.

I hope explaining what happened to me was at least a tiny bit helpful.


----------



## Anti depressant

HellCell said:


> As someone who's worked a part time job and two full time jobs. I will validate your sentiment by agreeing that the search for a job is worse than working one.
> 
> It's part of the motivation why I try to continually work where I'm at and never quit until something new comes along.


I totally agree with this. So much. When I have a job it's really easy and I can relax but when I am constantly searching for work it's so agonizing and it is really headache inducing. Working at a job is easy and you're relaxed and you can afford to do things and get nice things... can't say the same when you're unemployed.


----------



## HellCell

Anti depressant said:


> I totally agree with this. So much. When I have a job it's really easy and I can relax but when I am constantly searching for work it's so agonizing and it is really headache inducing. Working at a job is easy and you're relaxed and you can afford to do things and get nice things... can't say the same when you're unemployed.


To add to this, job searching is like a job in of itself. The bad part is you aren't getting paid to do it and chances are you aren't given clear instructions on how to go about it.

I'll echo the job cushion sentiment. Just about any job becomes routine after two weeks. Then when you're home after work, you feel fulfilled in that you did something productive.


----------

